# Delving into the world of doves



## mbusbee92 (Apr 23, 2012)

This past weekend, I was talking with a friend who raises many types of birds. I mentioned how I love doves and pigeons and he offered to handfeed a baby for me. We went the following day to a friends house who also raises birds, and he gave us a little ash pearl that was being picked on by the other birds.
I have a bleeding heart for the underdog. I fell in love with the little thing and carried it home in my lap.
So next week (hopefully) I will be bringing home my first dove.
I've had parakeets and cockatiels for about 12 years. This will be new, but I'm confident in my abilities to keep it healthy and happy.
Eventually, I want to take Valentine (what I've decided to name it) to shows. I don't really care if it's not up to standard or anything... I just want to go and be proud of my little baby.

I already have it a cage, and am making a travel box when I go to pick it up. I have food already. I plan to let it be out of the cage during the day and I want to make it an outdoor aviary so it can be outside some.
Is there anything in particular I should know? Any tips?


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Welcome to PT. And congratulations on your new bird. IMO - You might want to wait to take Valentine to shows until she is several months old, if at all. Some believe that doves can become overly nervous, go off feed, and develop other concerns such as diarrhea, stop laying/breeding when they travel a lot. There is also the chance that she could pick up bugs, and/or diseases. 

I would wait and see what other, more dove experienced, people might have to say about it. In the meantime, enjoy your bird. They are a lot of fun. And please come to PT with any questions or comments.


----------



## mbusbee92 (Apr 23, 2012)

Thank you! Yeah, I wasn't planning on taking her anytime soon. I want to get her used to being handled.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

As you already know, that's what having birds is all about. They are very enjoyable to have!


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

I could give you tips but what exactly are you trying to get out of your dove? A very tame dove? One that is mostly in a cage all day? All in all, you get out what you put in.


----------



## mbusbee92 (Apr 23, 2012)

Print Tippler said:


> I could give you tips but what exactly are you trying to get out of your dove? A very tame dove? One that is mostly in a cage all day? All in all, you get out what you put in.


I want a really tame one. The man handfeeding mine has one he just weaned and it is the sweetest thing. I'm hoping it'll be similar to that one.
She'll stay in her cage at night, and I hope to have her out more than she's in. We keep our birds in the living room so they get constant interaction- regardless if they can be out or not. We also have dogs- so the dogs have to be put in their room so the birds can get their daily out-of-cage time.


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

I would just spend as much time as possible with the bird. Making sure its comfortable. I wouldn't grab it just let it step up on your hand if it's that tame. I would *not* leave it food lying around. If you spend enough time with them you should be able to always feed them out of your hand. I wouldn't pet it really either. Just let it set with you if it's that tame. It's really on a bird by bird basis. Some are more tame than others. You just have to read the bird well. I'm working with a pigeon of mine right now to get it as tame as possible. That to me is far beyond the realms of my house though. You get out of it what you put in. The socialization your bird gets early in life is all dependent on you.


----------



## DeeDee's Mom (Dec 17, 2011)

Our dove, DeeDee, pretty much runs our house. He gets let out of his cage when he asks to be let out, and the cage door is left open so he can go back in if he wants. I do try to keep him within a certain area if he's "free flying" because of the poop problem, but if I want to let him fly around more than just here by our desks and up on the (non moving) ceiling fan, I put his PGWear (bird diaper) on him. He's not too happy about that, and throws a temper tantrum almost every time (flops around on the floor, lays on his side and glowers at me) for about five minutes before he will fly around.

Since DeeDee's a male, he can get awfully noisy, so sometimes he gets "time outs" in the bathroom where he can fly around and coo all he wants and not bother anyone. He also sleeps in the bathroom at night, since hubby stays up all night and sleeps days.

DeeDee's VERY tame, and absolutely adores us. He would rather be with us than anything, and spends less time in his cage than out. He loves to play with toys, and considers just about anything on our desks "his". He loves to listen to music, and especially to my husband playing fiddle.

We have a 180 lb Great Pyrenees (dog) and DeeDee will "dive bomb" him when the poor dog tries to "sing" with hubby's fiddle. Obviously he is a music critic as well as his other myriad talents!

He plays with my granddaughter, plays with her toys, and is, in general, a delight to have around.

I hope you have as much fun with Valentine as we've had with DeeDee. Do you know the sexes of the two you'll have?


----------



## mbusbee92 (Apr 23, 2012)

I don't know yet. I'm only getting one for now. It's still being hand fed. Everyone has given great stories and advice! I don't think Valentine will ever be allowed near our dogs, but it'll be alright!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

careful with escapes, esp in a living room with doors to the outside..it only takes a second for her/him to want to follow someone out the door..or get startled and do a flyer out..so be very careful.. I heard too many stories of lost dovies.


----------

